# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  A di ta perketheje dikush nga anglishtja?

## ArL1nD

A mund te ma perktheje njeri kete per sonte ju lutem :buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje: Please

Ju lutem me ndihmoni.
_Svante August Arrhenius_

    The Swedish chemist and physicist Svante August Arrhenius (1859-1927) is known for his theory of electrolytic dissociation.

Svante Arrhenius was born on Feb. 19, 1859, at Vik near Uppsala, the son of Svante Gustav and Carolina Thunberg Arrhenius. His father was a land surveyor and later a supervisor at the University of Uppsala.

Arrhenius's intellectual abilities became obvious early. Against his parents' wishes, the blond, blue-eyed, rubicund child taught himself to read at the age of 3. He acquired a fantastic arithmetical skill and a pictorial memory by observing his father adding columns in his account books. In his future scientific work, he was especially fond of discovering relationships and laws from masses of data. At the age of 8, he entered the fifth grade of the cathedral school, where he distinguished himself particularly in physics and mathematics and from which he graduated, the youngest and ablest student, in 1876.

Theory of Electrolytes

Arrhenius entered the University of Uppsala, where he studied chemistry, physics, and mathematics. As he was not satisfied with his chief instructor in physics, he left Uppsala in 1881 to work on the conductivities of electrolytes at Stockholm under the physicist E. Edlund. In 1884 Arrhenius presented his results (Recherches sur la conductibilité galvanique des électrolytes) together with a new theory of electrolytes (Théorie chimique des électrolytes) in a 150-page dissertation for the doctorate at Uppsala. Although he compromised and moderated his radical ideas, his professors were not impressed and only grudgingly passed the dissertation.

Arrhenius's theory of electrolytes encountered widespread resistance from the scientific world, but it eventually found confirmation in the modern theory of atomic structure. Of the 56 theses advanced in his 1884 dissertation, only a few have not withstood the test of time or have had to be greatly modified. In order to explain the nonconductance of solid salt and pure water when tested separately and the conductance of an aqueous salt solution, Arrhenius postulated that when a solid salt is dissolved in water its molecules dissociate or ionize into charged particles, which Michael Faraday had called ions years before. Whereas Faraday assumed that such ions are produced only during electrolysis, Arrhenius proposed that they are already present in solution even without the application of an electric current. Chemical reactions in solutions are thus reactions between ions. Arrhenius's views were essentially correct for weak electrolytes (weak acids, bases, and other covalent substances), but for strong electrolytes his ideas were modified in 1923 by the Debye-Hückel theory of inter-ionic attraction.

Professional Recognition

With the aid of a travel grant from the Swedish Academy of Sciences, Arrhenius devoted his next few years to travel and study. He worked with Wilhelm Ostwald in Riga and Leipzig, with Friedrich Kohlrausch in Würzburg, with Ludwig Boltzmann in Graz, and with J. H. van't Hoff in Amsterdam.

In 1891 Arrhenius was appointed lecturer and in 1895, over strong objections, professor of physics at the Technical University of Stockholm, of which he became rector in 1896. During this time he courted and married Sofia Rudback. The couple had a son, Olav Vilhelm, who became a worker in soil science and agricultural botany. Three children were born of his second marriage, to Maria Johansson.

In 1901 Arrhenius was elected, with strong opposition, to th Swedish Academy of Sciences. The following year he received the Davy Medal of the Royal Society, and in 1903 he became the first Swede to receive the Nobel Prize in chemistry for his theory of electrolytic dissociation. He was appointed rector of the newly founded Nobel Institute for Physical Research at Stockholm in 1905, a position he held until his retirement in the spring of 1927.

Spectrum of Scientific Achievement

After his theory was accepted by the entire scientific world, Arrhenius turned his attention to other topics. He became interested in the widest application of the fundamental theory of chemical reactions. In 1902 he began to apply the laws of theoretical chemistry to physiological problems, especially those of serum therapy (immunochemistry). He found that organismic changes follow the same laws as ordinary chemical reactions and that no essential difference exists between reactions in the test tube and those in the human body.

Arrhenius became active in the fields of astronomy and cosmic physics, and he proposed a new theory of the birth of the solar system by the collision of stars. He used the ability of radiation pressure to transport cosmic material to explain comets, the corona, the aurora borealis, and zodiacal light. He also hypothesized that spores of living matter are transported by radiation pressure from planet to planet with the resultant spread of life throughout interstellar space. He developed a theory to explain the ice ages and other profound climatic changes undergone by the earth's surface. He reflected upon the world's supply of energy and the conservation of natural resources. He dreamed of a universal language and proposed a modified form of English. There was hardly a field of science to which he did not make original, if not universally accepted, contributions. During his last years he wrote several textbooks and many books of a popular nature, in which he made it a point to indicate what was still to be done in the fields under discussion. Arrhenius had a healthy constitution, but he made great demands upon himself in order to maintain his extraordinary productivity. After a brief attack of acute intestinal catarrh in September 1927, he died on October 2 and was buried in Uppsala.

----------


## wittstar

Svante August Arrhenius

Kimisti dhe fizikanti S.August Arrhenius(1859-1927) eshte i njohur per teorine e tij te dissociimit elektrolitik.
S.A lindi me 19.Shkurt,1859,ne Vik prane Upsala,si djale i Svante Gustav dhe Karolina Thunberg Arrhenius.I ati i tij ish gjeometer dhe me vone inspektor ne Universitetin e Upsalas.
Aftesite intelektuale te Arrhenius u cfaqen heret.Kundra deshirave te prinderve te tij, femija bjond,me sy boje qielli e faqekuq mesoi vet te lexoje ne moshen tre vjecare.Ai zhvilloi aftesi fantastike ne arithmetike dhe nje kujtese fotografike duke pare te jatin kur mblidhte shtyllat me numra ne rregjistrat e kontabilitetit.Ne veprimtarine e tij te mevonshme shkencore ai ish vecanerisht i dhene pas zbulimit te lidhjeve dhe ligjesive mes grumbujve te te dhenave.Ne moshen 8 vjecare ai hyri ne klasen e peste te shkolles se katedrales,ku u dallua vecanerisht ne fizike dhe matematike dhe te cilen ai e mbaroi me 1876 si nxenesi me i ri ne moshe dhe me i afti.

Teoria e Elektroliteve
Arrhenius hyri ne Universitetin e Upsalas,ku studjoi kimi,fizike,dhe matematike.Pasi nuk ish i kenaqur me kryeinstruktorin e tij ne fizike,ai u largua nga Upsala me 1881 per te punuar mbi konduktivitetet e elektroliteve ne Stokholm,nden fizikantin E.Edlund.Me 1884 Arrhenius per mbrojtjen e doktorates ne Upsala prezantoi rezultatet e tija(Kerkime mbi konduktibilitetin galvanik te elektroliteve) sebashku me nje teori te re te elektroliteve(Theori kimike e elektroliteve) ne nje disertacion prej 150 faqesh.Edhe pse ai beri kompromise dhe i moderoi idete e tija radikale,profesoret e tij nuk u impresionuan nga puna e tij dhe vetem me zor e pranuan disertacionin.


Teoria e elektroliteve e Arrheniusit ndeshi ne rrezistence te gjere ne boten shkencore,por eventualisht ajo u konfirmua nga teoria moderne e struktures atomike.Nga te 56 tezat qe ai paraqiti ne dizertacionin e tij te 1884-s,vetem pak prej tyre nuk i kane rrezistuar testit te kohes ose duhen modifikuar se tepermi.Per te spjeguar moskonduktivitetin(mospershkueshmerine) e kripes se ngurte dhe te ujit te paster  te testuar vec e vec,si dhe percueshmerine e nje solucioni kripor ujor.Arrhenius postuloi se kur kripa e ngurte tretet ne uje molekulat dissocioen ose jonizoen ne therrmija te ngarkuara,te cilat,vite me pare,Majkell Faradei i kish quajtur jone.Ndersa Faradei mbronte mendimin se jone te tilla prodhohen vetem gjate elektrolizes,Arrhenius hodhi idene se ato jane te pranishme ne solucion pa kalimin e rrymes elektrike.Reaksionet kimike ne solucione jane keshtu reaksione midis joneve.Pikepamjet e Arrhenius ishin ne esence korrekte per sa u perket elektroliteve te dobet(acidet e dobeta,bazat,dhe substanca te tjera kovalente),por per elektrolitet e fuqishem idete e tija u desh te modifikoheshin me 1923 nepermjet teorise Debye-Hückel te terheqjes nder-jonike.

 Jehona profesionale

Me ndihmen e nje granti udhetimi nga Akademia Suedeze e Shkencave,Arrhenius jau kushtoi vitet qe pasuan udhetimit dhe studimit.Ai punoi me W.Ostwald ne Riga dhe ne Leipzig,me F.Kohlrausch ne Würzburg,me L.Boltzmann ne Grac,dhe me J.H.vant Hoff ne Amsterdam.
Me 1891 Arrhenius u emerua lektor dhe me 1895,kundrejt kudnershtimeve te forta,profesor i fizikes ne Universitetin Teknik te Stokholmit,ku me 1896 u be rektor.Gjate kesaj kohe ai pati romancen e tij dhe u martua me Sofia Rudback.U lindi nje femije,Olav Vilhelm,i cili u be punonjes ne shkencen e tokave dhe ne botaniken bujqesore.Nga martesa e tij e dyte me Maria Johanson linden tre femije.
Me 1901,kundrejt kundershtimeve te fuqishme Arrhenius u zgjodh anetare i Akademise Suedeze te Shkencave.Nje vit me pas ia mori medaljen Deivi te Shqoqates Mbreterore,dhe me 1903 ai u be i pari suedez qe mori Cmimin Nobel ne kimi per teorine e tij te dissociimit elektrolitik.Me 1905,ai u emerua rektor i Institutit te porsa themeluar Nobel per Kerkime ne Fizike,nje pozicion te cilin e mbajti deri sa doli ne pension ne pranvere te 1927.


Spektri I Arritjeve Shkencore

Pasi teoria e tij u pranua nga e gjithe bota shkencore,Arrhenius e ktheu vemendjen tek tema te tjera.Ai u interesua per aplikimin sa me te gjere te teorise themelore te reaksioneve kimike.Me 1902 ai filloi te aplikoje ligjet e kimise teorike ne problemet fiziologjike,vecanerisht ne terapine e serumeve(kimia e imunitetit).Ai zbuloi se ndyshimet e organizmave ndjekin te njejtat ligje si reaksionet e zakonshme kimike dhe se nuk egziston ndonje ndryshim esencial midis reaksioneve ne epruvete me ato ne trupin e njeriut.
Arrhenius u be aktiv ne fushat e astronomise dhe te fizikes kozmike,dhe ai sugjeroi nje teori te re te lindjes se sistemit djellor nga perplasja e planeteve.Ai aplikoi aftesine e trysnise se rrezatimit per transportimin e materialeve kozmike per te spjeguar kometat,kuroren,aurora borealis,si dhe driten e zodiakut.Ai hodhi gjithashtu hipotezen se spore te materies se gjalle transportohen me ndihmen e trysnise se rrezatimit nga planeti ne planet duke rezultuar ne shperndarjen e jetes ne gjithe hapesiren yjore.Ai zhvilloi nje teori per te spjeguar epokat e akullnajave dhe ndryshime te tjera te thella klimatike te cilave u eshte nenshtruar siperfaqja e tokes.
Ai i kushtoi vemendje edhe furnizimit te botes me energji dhe rruajtjes se burimeve burimeve(resurseve) natyrore.Zor se mbeti nje dege e fizikes ku ai nuk dha kontributet e tija origjinale,te pranuara nga te gjithe.Gjate viteve te tij te fundit ai shkrojti disa tekste dhe shume libra me karakter popullarizues,ne te cilat ai synoi te tregonte se cfare mbetesh per te bere ne fushat e debatuara.Arrhenius kish nje konstrukt te shendetshem,por ai kerkonte shume nga vetja per te ruajtur produktivitetin e tij te jashtezakonshem.Pas nje ataku te shkurte katarri akut ne zorret,ne shtator 1927,ai vdiq ne 2 tetor te atij viti dhe u varros ne Upsala.


Good Luck

PS :breshka: y perkthim kushton +-100 euro.Perkthimi per ty eshte falas.Ne se ke mundesi financiare je i ftuar sipas takatit t'i japesh dicka ndonje te pastrehu aty ku jeton apo ndonje instutucioni fetar.

----------


## ArL1nD

Plako je i papame fare. Se di si do te ta shperblej. Faleminderit.
Me te vertete faleminderit

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Nice perkthim

----------


## Manci

> Plako je i papame fare. Se di si do te ta shperblej. Faleminderit.
> Me te vertete faleminderit


Nuk ka nevoje per shperblim, per kete dil bej ndone veper humane ne vlere prej 10 euro dhe paguaje borxhin  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ArL1nD

> Nuk ka nevoje per shperblim, per kete dil bej ndone veper humane ne vlere prej 10 euro dhe paguaje borxhin


Po po Pa merak. Ta dish qe me ke shkrutuar shume pune. Do te ta di per borxh.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Lol ai e meriton nje shperblim sa per ket eperkthim po....,

----------


## ArL1nD

perkthimi me duket shume i mire une mbarova pune!!

----------


## Arditi_79

A di dikush nga ju nqs ka nje emer ne anglisht per peshkun koran?
Apo perdoret i njejti emer si ne shqip dhe ne anglisht?

----------


## Edvin83

http://www.dfishery.gov.al/SQ/html/Ripopullimi.html

Salmo letnica eshte emri ne latinisht i cili perdoret dhe ne anlgisht, ose edhe ohrid trout:

http://www.balkan-trout.com/studied_...hrid_trout.htm

----------


## rachi

Perdore njehere rainbow trout. Une i kam provu te dyja dhe ska nai ndryshim te madh.

----------


## Edvin83

> Perdore njehere rainbow trout. Une i kam provu te dyja dhe ska nai ndryshim te madh.


Rainbow trout eshte specie tjeter, ne latinisht quhet Oncorhychus Mykiss, pra sic e sheh shume larg salmo letnica!

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Rainbow trout eshte specie tjeter, ne latinisht quhet Oncorhychus Mykiss, pra sic e sheh shume larg salmo letnica!


Rainbow është një lloj peshku i familjes së troftave. Këtu në Danimarkë ka shumë kësi lloj peshku, i cili jeton edhe në ujëra të njelmëta edhe lumenj.

Përshëndetje, Adem Gashi, Danimarkë

----------


## zeripopullit

Pershendetje,

Disi i turperuar qe nuk e di kuptimin e kesaj fjale ne Shqip  :i terbuar: 

Ju lutem me jepni shpjegimin e kesaj fjale

Flm

----------


## benseven11

Llere perveshur=kur menget e dy kraheve te kemishes pervishen mbi kycin e dores mbi cdo lartesi nga siper kycit te dores, ose me lart mbi brryl(figura poshte).
Llere perveshur nenkupton=futju punes.

----------


## zeripopullit

Flm per pergjigjen  :rrotullo syte:

----------


## bluetone

Pershendetje!

A mund te me tregoni se si thuhet anglisht "po pritoj" e gjeta ne fjalor vetem nuk jam goxha i sigurt sepse kur po shkruj anglisht po pritoj ndryshe po me qet perkthimin.
Faleminderit per pergjigjen qe do te jepni.

----------


## Klea4

[QUOTE=bluetone;3011228]Pershendetje!

A mund te me tregoni se si thuhet anglisht "po pritoj" e gjeta ne fjalor vetem nuk jam goxha i sigurt sepse kur po shkruj anglisht po pritoj ndryshe po me qet perkthimin.
Faleminderit per pergjigjen qe do te jepni.[/QUO........................................

----------


## benseven11

Cdo me thene po pritoj?Duhet te jete po pres?(psh, po pres te behet kafja)
Po pres=I am waiting.
====
Prit perdoret si fjale ne veten e dyte kur i drejtohesh nje personi( ti),ose disa personave( ju)
Prit pak=Wait a second.(ose Hold on)
====
Nqs  eshte fjala per "Pertoj" atehere perkthehet si Laze.

Pritoj nuk eshte fjale e rregullt  shqip,nuk njihet si fjale ne fjalorin shqip,eshte zhargon.

----------


## flag

> Pershendetje!
> 
> A mund te me tregoni se si thuhet anglisht "po pritoj" e gjeta ne fjalor vetem nuk jam goxha i sigurt sepse kur po shkruj anglisht po pritoj ndryshe po me qet perkthimin.
> Faleminderit per pergjigjen qe do te jepni.


Mundesh edhe..

I hesitate
I am hesitating

----------

